
John Ellenby, Visionary Who Helped Create Early Laptop, Dies at 75 - NaOH
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/27/technology/john-ellenby-visionary-who-helped-create-early-laptop-dies-at-75.html
======
danso
Wow, that's a nice looking laptop, the kind of retro design you'd expect
someone today to build a Kickstarter campaign to re-issue:
[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2016/08/27/business/27ellenb...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2016/08/27/business/27ellenby-
obit-2/27ellenby-obit-2-superJumbo.jpg)

~~~
nickpsecurity
I agree. Especially after seeing Aliens vid in another comment. It still would
make a nice case for a rugged or military laptop. You see it and immediately
know the manufacturer wasn't screwing around. I'd definitely reduce the
weight, though. ;)

------
yanowitz
This obituary was quite good (and for fans of Halt and Catch Fire, seasone
one, evocative) including bits like this about the Grid laptop: NASA also used
one as a backup navigational device in its space shuttle program. One was
aboard the Challenger on the morning of Jan. 28, 1986, when a rocket-booster
failure destroyed the craft shortly after liftoff from Cape Canaveral in
Florida. The Compass, which had been attached to a dashboard with Velcro, was
recovered from the debris and found to be still working.

------
teddyh
The Grid laptops were famously used as the interface for the sentry guns in
the 1986 movie “Aliens”:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ey4MVSpqhw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ey4MVSpqhw)

------
nickpsecurity
More details on specs, pictures, and usage here:

[http://www.oldcomputers.net/grid1101.html](http://www.oldcomputers.net/grid1101.html)

------
Animats
That was a good machine.

Business mistake: "Mr. Ellenby sold Grid to the Tandy Corporation (the parent
of Radio Shack) in March 1988." Grid was never heard from again.

------
johansch
Serendipity. I got a bit obsessed about this computer a couple of weeks ago.

This was the best video I found:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0NSSwhwnR4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0NSSwhwnR4)

"Grid 1129 Compass Laptop Computer setup for NASA Shuttle mission STS-51-I"

~~~
jakub_h
I'm not sure "serendipity" is quite the proper term for a "nicely timed"
death?

~~~
johansch
You're right. That was a poor choice of words.

------
DonHopkins
The GRiD was popular in the upper echelons of the government and military,
since it was so well built, and a highly expensive and respected status
symbol. I don't know if it's true, but I heard that a GrID computer actually
saved the life of Mossad agent by stopping a bullet.

------
agumonkey
I missed the opportunity to get a 1101 for 50$ in an auction once. Hesitated
one afternoon. Found a 1660, not iconic but alas.

ps: gridpad pictures
[http://www.oldcomputers.net/gridpad.html](http://www.oldcomputers.net/gridpad.html)

------
proofmaster
That laptop looks fantastic for a first one! Anyone got more pictures?

~~~
hooch
[http://www.oldcomputers.net/grid1101.html](http://www.oldcomputers.net/grid1101.html)

~~~
proofmaster
Thanks!

